# Big thank you



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would just like to thank the guys i went hunting with this past weekend. this was my first Pheasant opener that i have hunted roosters. usually i am in the duck blind and waiting for the "crazies" (what my buddy calls NRs) to take their ten days and wait for a light dusting of snow. this last weekend my new friends (some of them NRs) and i  shot 27 pheasants before noon. (there was nine of us for those of you who keep count) i have never seen that many birds in a single area and i learned quite a few things about hunting pheasants from these guys. i concider myself an avid hunter and have shot my share or birds but i have never hunted like this before. we lost our dog in the first hour of the hunt due to heavy cover and found him 2 1/2 hours later. (after the hunt was over) so we were dogless for a majority of the hunt and still downed 27. it was amazing. unfortunately, i could only hunt on saturday and i didn't find out how the rest of the weekend was for them. if the guys are reading this please respond so i know how the rest of the weekend went. And i would like a picture if the guys could email them to kelly. i know you will check this out. let me know. and another big thank you!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you found birds

Hard to believe any dog owner not going about the business of finding doggie before any more hunting occured. Large groups are generally good for a few crippled birds and that's where a dog really earns its keep.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow and you guys call NR's crazy?


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

the owner did stop hunting and we looked for the dog but assumed that he went back to the farmstead. the owner took his limit back and kept looking for the dog.


----------

